# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  دیکد کردن (Decode) چیه؟

## miladiri

دوستان کسی میتونه بکه دیکد کردن و انکد کردن چیه ؟ کجا استفاده میشه؟
یه توضیح کلی میخوام.

----------


## stackprogramer

این کلمه ها در رمزنگاری به کار می ردود،ان کد کردن یعنی تبدیل یک زنجیره حروف،کاراکتر ،رشته به یک سری فرمت خاص تبدیل می شود.
مثلا من می گم هر کاراکتری که من داخل پیامم دارم،به اندازه 3 واحد شیف منطقی می دهم،اون وقت پیام hello من قاعدتا باید به یک کلمه دیگه تبدیل بشه.

دیکد کردن مراحل و پروسه عکس انکد است،یعنی پیام رمزی را داری می خوای پیام اصلی را بدست بیاری.
واژه های  



> *Decryption* *و encryption*


هم همین معنی را می دهند در رمز نگاری(تقریبا)
یکی از رمزنگاری های معروف AES است،یک مثال دیگه MD5  که برگشت پذیر نیست،
بخاطر همین فرایند عکس *Decryption کار خیلی سختی است.*

----------

